# Union Bindings (Force) - Is the heel cup adjustment only three positions?



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

If you take the heel cup out or the high back off you'll see the three positions have holes for the screw to kind of lock into. I think if you leave it in between two it won't really lock and could probably shift into the closest hole while you're riding throughout the day.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think the way they designed the holes they can only be fitted in three positions.


----------

